# Anyone taking Ramipril?



## cheddar (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi My GP has prescribed 2.5mg Ramipril for me today. I wondered if any of you take it? The pharmacist told me to take one last thing at night for 3 nights then gradually dose 2 hours before each day until I get to taking them first thing in the morning! Hope that makes sense!


----------



## grandma (Jan 6, 2012)

cheddar said:


> Hi My GP has prescribed 2.5mg Ramipril for me today. I wondered if any of you take it? The pharmacist told me to take one last thing at night for 3 nights then gradually dose 2 hours before each day until I get to taking them first thing in the morning! Hope that makes sense!



I take Ramipril one 10mg capsule at night never been told to change it to the morning been on it for 2 years now


----------



## cheddar (Jan 6, 2012)

grandma said:


> I take Ramipril one 10mg capsule at night never been told to change it to the morning been on it for 2 years now



Hi Grandma. Seems strange to me too. My GP told me to take them with my Thyroid tablet first thing in the morning... But as I said the pharmacist told me otherwise. He said the Ramipril could cause light headedness which probably won't affect me in my sleep! Oh to dream of floating on a cloud! 
Thanks Grandma...( I'm a Nanny!)


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 6, 2012)

I take mine at night with my statin. Always have done and it's never been queried.

Rob


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 6, 2012)

cheddar said:


> Hi My GP has prescribed 2.5mg Ramipril for me today. I wondered if any of you take it? The pharmacist told me to take one last thing at night for 3 nights then gradually dose 2 hours before each day until I get to taking them first thing in the morning! Hope that makes sense!



Hi Cheddar i have taken Ramipril,1.25mg, for a couple of years now.  I have always taken it at night and never had any problems, I take it for protein found in my kidneys.  Do you take yours for blood pressure?  Best wishes Sheena


----------



## RWJ (Jan 6, 2012)

Me too Robster, for about two years now. Just precautionary for the D my specialist says


----------



## Graeme (Jan 6, 2012)

I am on 2.5mg ramipril too along with metformin. I take mine first thing. Does it make a difference when it is taken?


----------



## vince13 (Jan 6, 2012)

I was told to take my Ramipril 10mg first thing and my statin at night, so I've just done as I am told !


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm a morning person too!


----------



## Cate (Jan 7, 2012)

I take it last thing at night, always have done (think I've been on it for about 6 or 7 years?  Definitely more than 5 as I had to come off it when pregnant with DD).  Nobody has ever even asked me when I take it as far as I can remember - think they're just glad I'm compliant, judging by some of the other D patients round these parts!


----------



## slipper (Mar 21, 2012)

I have just been put on this, 1.25mg, as a kidney precaution. Glad I read this thread as not told when to take it, assumed it was of no importance.

It does say about the dizziness in the leaflet though, so can see the wisdom of night dosing if thats a problem.


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm on 10mg Ramipril (the blue one -- I can't remember what the colour-codes of the other dose levels are), and have been told to take it in the morning with my other BP meds.  (I'm also on atenolol, amlodipine and losartan, but I've been told that ramipril is probably the most important as it also protects kidney function.  I used to also be on furosemide, I think partly because they are also diuretic and thus counteract the tendency of amlodipine to cause water retention, but was taken off those in 2010 when they caused a nasty attack of gout for which I had to be hospitalised.)


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 22, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> I'm on 10mg Ramipril (the blue one -- I can't remember what the colour-codes of the other dose levels are), and have been told to take it in the morning with my other BP meds.  (I'm also on atenolol, amlodipine and losartan, but I've been told that ramipril is probably the most important as it also protects kidney function.  I used to also be on furosemide, I think partly because they are also diuretic and thus counteract the tendency of amlodipine to cause water retention, but was taken off those in 2010 when they caused a nasty attack of gout for which I had to be hospitalised.)



Robert, I've just pm'd you.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Mar 22, 2012)

I take Ramipril. I take them for blood pressure. I've been taking them for about 2 years. I was started off on 2.5mg then 5mg and now take 10mg. I take them last thing at night along with Ferrous Fumarate, Folic acid, Citalopram & Simvastatin.


----------



## slipper (Mar 22, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> I'm on 10mg Ramipril (the blue one -- I can't remember what the colour-codes of the other dose levels are), and have been told to take it in the morning with my other BP meds.  (I'm also on atenolol, amlodipine and losartan, *but I've been told that ramipril is probably the most important as it also protects kidney function*.  I used to also be on furosemide, I think partly because they are also diuretic and thus counteract the tendency of amlodipine to cause water retention, but was taken off those in 2010 when they caused a nasty attack of gout for which I had to be hospitalised.)



Yes, thats what my Dr. said too, even though I take other stuff for my BP.


----------

